
Beijing says Prague committed a breach of faith for not backing one-China - xhruso00
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy/article/3032134/china-hits-out-after-prague-council-cancels-sister-city-deal
======
deogeo
_This type of action can be termed a breach of faith, and does harm to China
and the Czech Republic’s relationship and the atmosphere of cooperation and
exchange. We urge the Prague city government to make a fresh start and to
return to the correct path that promotes the development of bilateral
relations. Otherwise, ultimately, the damage will be their own interests._

You would think they would put more words between "atmosphere of cooperation
and exchange", and what is essentially "Concede to our demands, or else."

